# Sex as traumatic response



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Rape victims, domestic violence victims, cuckolds, etc seeking to roleplay past traumas and/or abuse as a form of healing and therapy.
I first learnt of this from a past lover who was a rape victim, she mentioned roleplaying it gives her a sense of control over it where as in the past she had no control.

When people do this, as a means to cope, is it even healthy?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Dude, that's a serious topic!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Probably not healthy in the long run.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Dude, that's a serious topic!


It is, but no one dares to discuss it.



ConanHub said:


> Probably not healthy in the long run.


Wonder if it's even healthy at all, or for partners of victims to even roleplay it.

I've also had partners without trauma want to role play it. That's fine, whatever the kink. But question is about those who actually had trauma...


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

I think the layperson trying to treat their trauma by role playing the event that traumatized them would be like a cancer patient trying to concoct their own chemo therapy with a chemistry set.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

Sexual experiences good or bad can have a way of altering what turns us on. Like how victims of pedophilia can often become abusers down the line.

If a rape victim came out in today's climate and just said "I have rape fantasies" she'd be treated like she was mentally ill. That whole line of it being therapeutic is just to make it socially acceptable. It's unfortunate women are judged so harshly some of them have to lie like that.


----------

